

10 algorithms that dominate the world - mascot6699
https://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-that-dominate-our-world-e95fa9f16c04

======
Cyph0n
I'm sorry, but how is the Cooley-Tukey FFT algorithm not on this list? We
would have no mobiles, no Skype, no MP3s, no Netflix, and on and on, if not
for their implementation of the FFT.

